# Need some help with my BBB



## azcharlie (Feb 24, 2012)

I started my BBB at 7:30 this morning and held the temp inside the smoker between 70/90 for the first 6 hr. I then bumped it up to 140 deg. It has now been 12 hr. since I started this smoke and the internal temp is at 104 deg. This did not happen with the last BBB I did.

Is this normal?

Any thoughts on this would be helpful

Thanks Charlie


----------



## gersus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds about a tad low but not too much given your temp is at 140. Just bump it up 160, then 170. 

When I'm smokin BBB to 140 I start at 120 for two hours, then 140 for an hour, then 180 until it reaches the 140.


----------



## venture (Feb 24, 2012)

With BBB, you are going to fry it before you eat it anyway, right?

Assuming you cured it correctly, you could pull it anytime you think it has enough smoke on it?

Got a pic?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## azcharlie (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys I just wasn't sure about taking it to 170 deg. thought it might be to hot for a cold smoke. I will bump it up to 170 until I get a internal temp around 130/135 deg.

Thanks again for the help

Charlie


----------

